# apple to replace 30-pin connector with 19-pin



## Ikrit (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.awesome-robo.com/2012/06/apple-iphone-5-19-pin-scheme.html

so if you where that person who bought a car/stereo/ect with an ipod dock...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2012)

the sad thing is that this will actually work for apple and iphone/ipod enabled products. people WILL buy the iphone 5 like crazy when it comes out and they will gladly replace all their devices that they used with their apple products.
but im sure there will be adapters as well. maybe not from apple but from thirdparty companies.


----------



## Aden (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't worry; Apple will be happy to sell you a 19-to-30-pin adapter for only $19.99!

\Apple, I love your products, but _man_ do you pull some bullshit sometimes


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2012)

I like how in the article, the automatic assumption is that Apple don't really want to do this, it was the evil accessory makers pushing them.

Yes, because Apple are known for being nice, fluffy people with nothing but charity in their hearts and a desire to provide you with the highest quality service and merchandise.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Yes, because Apple are known for being nice, fluffy people with nothing but charity in their hearts and a desire to provide you with the highest quality service and merchandise.



well how else would you explain that all their products are so neat and shiny? =D


----------



## Xenke (Jun 25, 2012)

I always hated the 30-pin one though.

You'd always get so much _crap_ in it. :v


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> well how else would you explain that all their products are so neat and shiny? =D



By using sweatshops and armed guards, and anyone not meeting Apple standards can just go "commit suicide" from the roof.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jun 25, 2012)

Shit, my friend went in a fucking Apple Store and bought a replacement cable for his iPod....29.99 EUROS. FOR A FUCKING SHORT CABLE.
I bought one from china for fucking 0.20 euro for my sister and it was equal quality.
Shiiiiiit, It's like those 100 euro HDMI cables, but those at least try and sell it with "gold/diamond plating" which doesn't affect digital cables, but all apple does is fucking make it white and say HEY YOU LOVE US BUY IT, YOU ARE FIGHTING AGAINST THE MICROSOFT EVIL CORPORATE MACHINE BY BUYING OUR CRAP WITH A SHINY COATING.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a android, so this won't bother with me. Anyways, I can say the iOS is a fine built OS, but doing real work such as managing a web server does seem possible on it due to the fact every App gets is own corner, not allowed to share files over the system. On the android, I can use a FTP client App to download a HTML file, use a code editor to edit the file, and use the client again to upload the file.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 25, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> the sad thing is that this will actually work for apple and iphone/ipod enabled products. people WILL buy the iphone 5 like crazy when it comes out and they will gladly replace all their devices that they used with their apple products.
> but im sure there will be adapters as well. maybe not from apple but from thirdparty companies.



Not if they don't want to get hit with a patent infringement suit. :V

This is why proprietary standards are terrible and should be an automatic dealbreaker for any gadget.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 25, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Shit, my friend went in a fucking Apple Store and bought a replacement cable for his iPod....29.99 EUROS. FOR A FUCKING SHORT CABLE.
> I bought one from china for fucking 0.20 euro for my sister and it was equal quality.
> Shiiiiiit, It's like those 100 euro HDMI cables, but those at least try and sell it with "gold/diamond plating" which doesn't affect digital cables, but all apple does is fucking make it white and say HEY YOU LOVE US BUY IT, YOU ARE FIGHTING AGAINST THE MICROSOFT EVIL CORPORATE MACHINE BY BUYING OUR CRAP WITH A SHINY COATING.



i used to think apple was the lesser evil of the two.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 25, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i used to think apple was the lesser evil of the two.



Hasn't been true since _at least_ the first iPod (someone will correct me with examples that pre-date it, I'm sure).  Apple is now every bit as evil as Microsoft, if not even more so.  Google was the new un-evil, but even that's starting to go south.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 25, 2012)

The granddaddies of the good gone evil are Bell and IBM.

Apple are simply proving they still know how to play the vendor lock-in game.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 25, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Shit, my friend went in a fucking Apple Store and bought a replacement cable for his iPod....29.99 EUROS. FOR A FUCKING SHORT CABLE.
> I bought one from china for fucking 0.20 euro for my sister and it was equal quality.
> Shiiiiiit, It's like those 100 euro HDMI cables, but those at least try and sell it with "gold/diamond plating" which doesn't affect digital cables, but all apple does is fucking make it white and say HEY YOU LOVE US BUY IT, YOU ARE FIGHTING AGAINST THE MICROSOFT EVIL CORPORATE MACHINE BY BUYING OUR CRAP WITH A SHINY COATING.



One time I bought a third party iPod cable/plug for cheap... but it turns out it only charges it, if you actually want to sync your iPod there is no third party alternative, you have to buy their ridiculously expensive cable that will break in no time.

Man, I am so fucking done with this company.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 25, 2012)

Apple doesn't have that same threat of antitrust litigation keeping them in line like Microsoft does.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jun 25, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> One time I bought a third party iPod cable/plug for cheap... but it turns out it only charges it, if you actually want to sync your iPod there is no third party alternative, you have to buy their ridiculously expensive cable that will break in no time.
> 
> Man, I am so fucking done with this company.


My sister's one works fine.
Also apple likes suing the fuck out of everyone:
http://betanews.com/2011/09/24/apple-patent-lawsuits-are-hypocritical/


----------



## Bark (Jun 25, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> One time I bought a third party iPod cable/plug for cheap... but it turns out it only charges it, if you actually want to sync your iPod there is no third party alternative, you have to buy their ridiculously expensive cable that will break in no time.
> 
> Man, I am so fucking done with this company.



Weird. I have several third party cables and they work just like a more expensive Apple brand cable in syncing and charging.



Xenke said:


> I always hated the 30-pin one though.
> 
> You'd always get so much _crap_ in it. :v



This. All of this. I'm happy to see a smaller hole to get stuff accidentally caked into. v: Perhaps falling in mud with phone in hand will be less perilous for me now. Regardless, with all the iPods I've had and the iPhone I have now, I've never purchased any sort of dock. So I'm not particularly angry about having to repurchase expensive dock related items.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 25, 2012)

As if charginf triple for a video card was not enough... now they want me to swap all my gear over. Fuck that I am going android.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 25, 2012)

I think this is a good thing, honestly. The old port style is quite frankly massive, and while it's somewhat good for stability in a dock, it's not so good as far as cables go. Looking at other devices that use a micro-USB connector, it makes the real estate on the iDevices look that much sillier.

Now, what's a dick move was Apple changing the firmware on iDevices in around the time of the iPhone 4 launch and preventing older devices from working in newer docks and vice-versa.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 26, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> My sister's one works fine.
> Also apple likes suing the fuck out of everyone:
> http://betanews.com/2011/09/24/apple-patent-lawsuits-are-hypocritical/


I can imagine a button that says "SUE" on that desk.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 26, 2012)

Someone explain to me why the ipod simply doesn't use a standard USB port like so many other devices... why must it have this huge 30 pin port? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jun 26, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Someone explain to me why the ipod simply doesn't use a standard USB port like so many other devices... why must it have this huge 30 pin port? Makes no sense to me.



Because money.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 26, 2012)

I love how everyone assumes this is a purely superficial change to screw over customers instead of a fundamental change to the phone.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jun 26, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I love how everyone assumes this is a purely superficial change to screw over customers instead of a fundamental change to the phone.


Not unlikely knowing Apple.
It's still a shitty proprietary format though and people need to pay to license it for production, it's also annoying for people with microusb chargers, while every smartphone currently for sale uses microusb (and other mobiles are following, see EU http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/sectors/rtte/chargers/index_en.htm ).


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Someone explain to me why the ipod simply doesn't use a standard USB port like so many other devices... why must it have this huge 30 pin port? Makes no sense to me.



The 30 pin port also has audio/video out, remote control features, extra power lines (for faster charging than the normal USB spec allows), and probably some other stuff.

Apple does seem to like throwing old hardware standards (SCSI, floppy, Appletalk, System 9) overboard very abruptly, and they can expect their customers to just deal with it.  It's very different from Windows or Linux, where it seems that ancient hardware winds up getting supported forever.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 27, 2012)

dietrc70 said:


> It's very different from Windows or Linux, where it seems that ancient hardware winds up getting supported forever.



Yes but they usually try to make hardware that's both backwards _and_ forwards compatible these days. Most hardware manufacturers wait for enough of the market to switch to a newer technology before making major changes and eliminating the option for backwards compatibility, where Apple says "fuck the market, WE will make the changes and you will just have to keep up". And nobody notices because it's Apple and people are more interested in the name than what is actually in it. Where other manufacturers would fail for taking these kinds of risks, Apple can still reap a huge profit because its customers either don't notice or care that they're being screwed, or are early adopters who have unlimited money to spend on the latest and greatest shiny thing, and instantly sell or throw away whatever becomes outdated. I could give Apple credit and say that they want to push the envelope for technology to advance, or I could be cynical and say that it's planned obsolescence in action. Probably a bit of both.


----------

